# 2008 Altima 2.5SL died/gave up



## ThatOneGuyAgain (Feb 13, 2016)

I bought this 2008 Altima 2.5SL from my brother's wife. It has been very well maintained. Mileage is 145,000'ish. I went to watch Deadpool tonight (awesome movie) when I left the theater I drove 2 miles and it completely shut off on me after taking off from a red light. I pull off and try to crank it via push button and nothing, not even a hint of turning over. All the electrical was working, fans running, radio, phone charging, hazard lights, headlights, all of it. Still can't get it to start or even try to start. I get it towed home and everything is completely dead, barely enough juice to get it in neutral via the ignition. I am new to nissans been a ford guy my whole life. What do y'all think is the problem?


----------



## Mtwalleye (Feb 17, 2016)

i have the same car with 190k on it. i have worked on quite a bit installing performance mods so i understand them pretty well. They are pretty tough cars and dont usually just quite. did it throw a code? When it died did it spudder out and die? or did it just shut off? usually but not always when its a electrical problem they will just die without a sign. A fuel pump or something of that would shudder and die. After you got it home and charged the battery would it start again? i know cars that have done this and it was the crank position sensor but i think they would still crank over.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might be the strg lock.. might have that checked, if it is.. sit down, because they are $$$


----------

